# NYC - Handgun for Home Defense



## fuz (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi all,

First time poster. Just to keep this post nice and short... I am considering getting a handgun for self-defense at home. I am currently 25 (crystal clean background) and living at home with my two parents. Our house was recently robbed. We had an alarm system setup (w/ motion and door+window sensors). Despite that, the crooks came in and took down the sirens and made their move. They were in and out in 10 minutes.

According to my alarm company, the police were dispatched, but the first police cruiser didn't arrive until at least 20-30 minutes after the initial intrusion signal.

The neighborhood just isn't what it use to be anymore. According to the officers, the crooks are making a move north into my neighborhood because they have stepped up patrols at the southern part of town.

Anyway... thoughts, ideas, suggestions? I know NYC has the toughest law in the country. I also asked one of my friend with some knowledge of it. According to him, it is close to impossible to get a license without a good reason.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Given the hoops of handgun acquisition I'd probably suggest a 12g & 20g pump shotgun. Might make for an easier time of things.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Given the hoops of handgun acquisition I'd probably suggest a 12g & 20g pump shotgun. Might make for an easier time of things.


Agreed. A shotgun is way more potent than your average handgun, doesn't shoot through houses like an AK, and is easier to learn and control than a handgun IMHO. I like a Stoeger 20 GA. double barrel with a 5 round ammo holder on the stock. A pump has great capacity, but under stress, short shucking can be a problem! I think a .45 ACP semi or a .357 revolver would be a nice companion to the scattergun. At least that's the way I roll.
Eli :smt1099


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

fuz said:


> . . . Anyway... thoughts, ideas, suggestions? . . .


I agree about the shotgun. I have handguns.

But my bedroom gun is a Mossberg 500 "self-defense" model. Just plain all black metal and plastic stocks. 
20" barrel, eight rounds of 00 Buck. Safety on top of the grip, very easy to use. 
Buy a $7 box of 25 birdshot shells with it, and try them out "somewhere" to learn a bit about the gun.
This may not be easy, because you probably don't have bird-hunting friends in NYC. And Central Park is off-limits, I expect.

My 500 is currently about $279.95 at discount stores or gun stores everywhere. Well maybe NOT in N.Y.
So, when the bad guys break in again and steal it, you aren't out a lot of money.

And, as the old joke goes (but this is reality)
If bad guys break in while you are at home.
For God's Sakes, call 911 and REPORT A FIRE !
Then order pizzas for the Fireman.
When the Cops arrive, you can show them the empty pizza boxes as they fill out their report.

Seriously, shotgun.


----------

